# IT skills



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello,

I like living in different countries and am always on the lookout for interesting places. I work in network security (IT) and this gets me access to specialist jobs in most countries. 

When i think or HK I imagine the market would be flooded.. is this the case? Does anyone have any links (english) to IT jobs pages?

Cheers


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Give HK a try. JW


----------



## Aitchy86 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi Zeeb0,

I have just been offered a position stating in Jan in HK doing Network administration.

I uploaded my CV onto Monster. com.hk, and someone contacted me about the position. So i would give that a try.

As to knowing if there are any jobs about i will not know until the end of Jan, but i will let you know once i am there.

Hope this helps.

Aitch


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi Aitchy86,

Thanks for getting back to me. I will try monster now 

I tried to PM so we can swap geek talk but i dont think you can have them until you lose newbie status ?

Anyway sounds promising and i imagine you work in the same area (cisco/checkpoint/juniper) as me so great stuff! and good luck!


----------



## Aitchy86 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey,

Yeah still not officially an Expat until Jan, will just do some posting in the mean time to loose this status!

Another good jobsite is Totaljobs. com, you can add desired locations etc, so recuiters can search for people wanting to move to HK.

Good luck with the search, let me know how it goes.

If i hear about any opening then i will let you know.

Aitch


----------

